# "3D sound blaster pro 16 bit compatible integrated" driver problems



## 0siris (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

As mentioned in the title of the thread I do have problems with my sound card. I recently purchased a HP Pavilion G6061EA, installed windows XP and now I have got problems to find the right driver for the "3D sound blaster pro 16 bit compatible integrated".
I already asked the HP-support as well as the creative-support for help, but I just received defuse answers that did not help me at all...

I would really appreciate any hint you can give me...

0sirs


----------

